# How far will "Piped" fog travel?



## Turbophanx

I wanted to use some PVC to route some fog to other locations in the yard. Anyone know how well this will work? both from the machine and out of a cooler.


----------



## skeletonowl

I have heard and seen this work so i'm sure it will. If there are a lot of bends to the PVC obviously the flow will slow.

The Six Flags mini park in Lake George uses hoses with holes in it to pipe their fog around the place if that helps. (I learned that from a Spirit Halloween Employee)


----------



## joker

I piped my fog out of my chiller last year, but it was only about 6', but that's all I needed to hide the chiller and get the fog out into my cemetery.

My only concern with long distances would be the temp increase in the PVC for longer runs and in between bursts and losing your low lying effect.


----------



## Dark Lord

Maybe use a tube ID large enough to throw a few small frozen water bottles in the down line to help recool the fog for the longer run......


----------



## Bilbo

I use a black perforated pipe filled with ice as my cooler and the fog pretty much comes out of the whole ten foot length, and that's with a cheapy 400 watt Walmart fogger. If you are cooling first and the pipe is smooth I would assume it would flow a good deal further before stopping.

Test and try... do or die...


----------



## dynoflyer

I run four fog machines, small ones. I pipe the fog between a witch stirring cauldron, grave grabber, tombstones, under the bushes, etc. Each machine has a chiller with 3" diameter PVC pipe running from 3' to 8' long. 

During last year's test run the humidity was high and the chilled fog traveled low across the graveyard and spilled into the street. Very spooky. On Halloween night the air turned dry, very low humidity; the fog went only a few feet and seemed to dissipate quickly. Not nearly as satisfying. 

Everything else was identical; same fog machines, same chillers, same fog juice.


----------



## tonguesandwich

It seems to me that the longer the run the cooler the fog would get, eventually becoming liquid and condensing in the pipe. You don't need ice to cool fog with a long enough dryer hose (guys at Froggy showed me) I know that some people (Terror Syndicate) use the fans from bathroom vents (Home Depot 10bucks) make a box and plumb them to push their fog.


----------



## Chris McCarthy

How long a dryer hose do you have to use to cool the fog?


----------



## charlie

One year I built the framing of all of the walls in my haunt from PVC and ran fog through them. It will go a long way provided you have a good fogger - the only problem that I found is that the longer the fog travels, the less likely it is to disburse. It kind of just falls out of the end of the pipe and stays close to the floor, like it would if it went through a fog chiller.

charlie


----------



## Dr Frankenscream

dynoflyer said:


> I run four fog machines, small ones. I pipe the fog between a witch stirring cauldron, grave grabber, tombstones, under the bushes, etc. Each machine has a chiller with 3" diameter PVC pipe running from 3' to 8' long.
> 
> During last year's test run the humidity was high and the chilled fog traveled low across the graveyard and spilled into the street. Very spooky. On Halloween night the air turned dry, very low humidity; the fog went only a few feet and seemed to dissipate quickly. Not nearly as satisfying.
> 
> Everything else was identical; same fog machines, same chillers, same fog juice.


Humidity does play a big part. I was told by one of the Transworld vendors that you should water your yard before you run the foggers. It will help it last longer and spread further.

Wind is also a big factor. Be sure to have several locations where your fogger/chiller can be located depending on the direction and speed of the wind.


----------



## Dr Morbius

charlie said:


> One year I built the framing of all of the walls in my haunt from PVC and ran fog through them. It will go a long way provided you have a good fogger - the only problem that I found is that the longer the fog travels, the less likely it is to disburse. It kind of just falls out of the end of the pipe and stays close to the floor, like it would if it went through a fog chiller.
> 
> charlie


Ummm ... that's a good thing.


----------



## Turbophanx

Im actually thinking of not chilling this fog, to have it fill the air around the walkway up to the house. I have a chiller for the graveyard hooked to a different fog machine.


----------

